# Rims question



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

its late and I am tired , i dont know if this has been posted , I would normally look but I need sleep
today I bought some 15's from pep boys , just some cheap stuff to replace my stock 13 steelies , there 15 x 6.5 4x100/4x114.3 Proline's

What size would fit best on the rims with out having any clearance issues ?
any suggestions on acctual tire brands themselves ?
thanks guys
Later
-Pete-


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

what's the offset?? if it's not sticking out too much, i'd go for 205's, but 195's would do too. and also, did you lower the car?? i'm running 205/50 r15 Falken Azenis Sport (RT215) and i have a lot of clearance, just a suggestion.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

azkicker0027 said:


> what's the offset?? if it's not sticking out too much, i'd go for 205's, but 195's would do too. and also, did you lower the car?? i'm running 205/50 r15 Falken Azenis Sport (RT215) and i have a lot of clearance, just a suggestion.


we dont know the offset. they are 6.5 in. wide.......195 will work? i have 5.5 with 205 on them. no he has not lowerd the car. they were a set of wheels sitting on top of 4 boxes (the wheel's obx) and they were.......35-40 bucks a piece? they are decient wheels and look rather nice imo. he couldnt find the off set on them but im guessing its no worse than a 40. hopefully a 45 but idk :cheers: i havent seen them in person only pics


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

205/50/15 will work just fine. :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

konfuzion3 said:


> 205/50/15 will work just fine. :thumbup:


hey there havent seen you inawhile :thumbup: 
anywho heres a pic i got off of pepboys.............even THEY! dont have the offset listed. but for the price i think they are pretty attractive wheels :cheers: 








here is the link to the specs. they are style 928. 5 from the top


----------



## jmann98 (Aug 20, 2004)

As for the choice of tire, definitely search, but ultimately it depends what you want, and what you're willing to give up. Plus what whether conditions they will see. As far as performance goes, better grip (i.e. lower tread rating) generally means shorter tire life and therefor more money. A stiffer side wall will get you better response but a stiffer ride (although w/a stock suspension its negligible in during most driving). Another factor is weight - tires with stiffer sidewalls are generally heavier, and therefor slightly slower, slightly rougher ride, slightly worse gas mileage, and slightly weaker braking. The difference can be more than 4 pounds in your size, which on a tire is a lot. I guess looks might count, too, and its subjective, but I think the Falkens Azenis Sports look the best, followed by the Yokohama ES100s.

Popular performance choices are Falken Azenis Sport (extremely grippy, extremely short life, super stiff side wall, very stiff ride, all at a great price if you don't consider that they only last 10-20k miles). Yokohama ES1000 is basically a mild version of the Falken: a notch down in grippiness, a notch better in tire life, stiff sideall but less stiff than the Falkens, and a stiff ride). Toyo T1-S (very grippy, short life, softer sidewall, nice ride, but expensive-these are going on my car next year). Kumho Ecsta Supra 712 (grippy, decent life, softer sidewall, nice ride, cheap). If you're not looking to max out your handling performance but want something pretty grippy, comfortable, and reasonably priced, the Kumho's are a safe bet and a nice compromise-the poor man's version of the Toyos. Read up on some tire reviews and tests at tirerack.com and 1010tires.com - that should cover about every major brand.

If you need maximum grip, pay the extra money and get the 205 width. Otherwise, 195 would be fine. Onlinetires.com have a nice special right now on Toyo T1-S for $59.99 + shipping for the 195/50/15, although I think they're shipping might be inflated, and the tire would have shorter diameter than 195/55/15 or 205/50/15, which might give you more wheel gap than you want.

Good luck waiting until your current tires wear out until you can put your new wheels on - I know its killing me.


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

Pete1.6
- they were.......35-40 bucks a piece? 40 bucks a pop
- he couldnt find the off set on them but im guessing its no worse than a 40. hopefully a 45 but idk Does 38 sound plausible ? thats the only thing even remotely close that I can find on em

jmann98
Good luck waiting until your current tires wear out until you can put your new wheels on - I know its killing me. Lol this is really funny (prolly only I would get it) cause my tires are balder than my dad (cue ball) and they have litterally almost killed me before :thumbup: 

Yah I am just looking @ tires right now , I dont wanna buy em till spring cause I know if I get em i am going to put em on the rims , then put the rims on and I'll screw em up in the winter ... lol , god do I want to put em on tho !!! I have one just chilling in my basement (right next to my comp) and I am looking enviously @ it
the pic that Pete2.0 put up is pretty accurate cept I got ripped on the center caps , didnt realise it till after I paid for em ... gotta love pep boys :thumbdwn: 
:cheers: 
Cheers guys!
-Pete-


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

PETE 2.0: Does 38 sound plausible ? thats the only thing even remotely close that I can find on em

sounds good. i would say being 6.5 inches wide that would be pretty good and give you plenty of room so they wont rub. you could take your car to merchans and have them test fit the rim then ask their opions on what the iwdest tire could be. then just go from their.

PETE2.0: the pic that Pete2.0 put up is pretty accurate cept I got ripped on the center caps , didnt realise it till after I paid for em 

i have seen other wheels like that.. i think for some reason they dont put them on the front?/back? idk the reason but i have seen it. you may be able to contact proline/pepboys and order them cant be more than 10 bucks each. and look around on ebay. and i am 1.6PETE! lol you are pete2.0 (god damn us having the same name lol) my dad just got new tyres for our wagon and he got falkin ziex. he had never heard of falkin but i had. for an allseason they have a wicked directional tread. i am seriously thinking about them as my next tyre on my se-r wheels! they are super soft (for all seasons) super quiet, but sadly i cant really tell you if they handle better because they are on a wagon thet weigh ruffly 2x my car lol. they were about 45 a piece at sears with free rotation, balencing, for the entire time you own the car. :thumbup: ill drive it up to mc D's some time so you can check them out (i hate that car with the fire of 1k suns but ill do it for you lol)


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

pete2.0 said:


> its late and I am tired , i dont know if this has been posted , I would normally look but I need sleep
> today I bought some 15's from pep boys , just some cheap stuff to replace my stock 13 steelies , there 15 x 6.5 4x100/4x114.3 Proline's
> 
> What size would fit best on the rims with out having any clearance issues ?
> ...


This is exactly what I did with my 97 on 13 inch steelies.
I calculated the best size dia wise was 195-50-15
With my front tread at 7/32 my GPS says my speed at 75 is 75
No clearance problems. BTW I did not buy the pep-boys wheel when on sale as they were out of stock. so I got something simular from Discount tire by internet. they also included the correct concentric rings to ensure reliable centering. If you have balance problems you may want to get some.
good luck.............


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

IanH said:


> This is exactly what I did with my 97 on 13 inch steelies.
> I calculated the best size dia wise was 195-50-15
> With my front tread at 7/32 my GPS says my speed at 75 is 75
> No clearance problems. BTW I did not buy the pep-boys wheel when on sale as they were out of stock. so I got something simular from Discount tire by internet. they also included the correct concentric rings to ensure reliable centering. If you have balance problems you may want to get some.
> good luck.............


we know what diameter he needs (a 50 series) but what we are trying to figure out is the width. i have se-r wheels (5.5 inches wide) his are another 1 inch wider (6.5) and the same tire will fit? (205/50/15) now my dod just got these on our wagon "FALKEN ZE-512 ZIEX utra high performance all season" and from what i have read they are an out standing tire! great in the rain/dry ok in the snow (going to be used as a summer tire anway) but the problem here is sometimes it gets chilly with out warning, so if the road is damp the tires will not keep there temp (assumeing they are summer tires) and will not handle well. so in my mind an ultra high perf all season is the best for our conditions right? any mods think they should move this to suspention/brakes?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> we know what diameter he needs (a 50 series) but what we are trying to figure out is the width. i have se-r wheels (5.5 inches wide) his are another 1 inch wider (6.5) and the same tire will fit? (205/50/15) now my dod just got these on our wagon "FALKEN ZE-512 ZIEX utra high performance all season" and from what i have read they are an out standing tire! great in the rain/dry ok in the snow (going to be used as a summer tire anway) but the problem here is sometimes it gets chilly with out warning, so if the road is damp the tires will not keep there temp (assumeing they are summer tires) and will not handle well. so in my mind an ultra high perf all season is the best for our conditions right? any mods think they should move this to suspention/brakes?


OK I see, I didnt add that my wheels are 6.5 wide. I the offset is 40.
They are Rage Coda's 15X6.5 4-100/11440SM (76123) and there is plenty of room with no interference and the tires fit fine. My tires are Hancock HR II and seems to be wearing OK and grip is very good wet or dry.
Hope that helps.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

IanH said:


> OK I see, I didnt add that my wheels are 6.5 wide. I the offset is 40.
> They are Rage Coda's 15X6.5 4-100/11440SM (76123) and there is plenty of room with no interference and the tires fit fine. My tires are Hancock HR II and seems to be wearing OK and grip is very good wet or dry.
> Hope that helps.


 :thumbup: ye i just wanted to clear things up. he dead set on spending a scientific ass load on tires ($82 per) but i think thats a huge mistake because they will most likly be very soft and the wear will be crazy. bfg makes a new all season that is in the g force line so that may be worth looking in to


----------



## Rix (Aug 14, 2004)

That will fit ...............

I'm using 205 50 16 with Dunlop fm900 tyres..............no problems : :thumbup: 



I also lowered my car 1 inch because it was tooooooo high........... :cheers:


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

205/45/17's fit 17x7 rims right?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

il break it down for ya. 205/45/17
first number 205= width of tire in millimeters (205mm wide)
middle number 45= 45 is the hight or "profile" of the tire from the rim to the tread (45mm tall)
last number 17= is the size of the wheel it will fit (will fit a 17in. wheel)
hope that helps! :thumbup:


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> il break it down for ya. 205/45/17
> first number 205= width of tire in millimeters (205mm wide)
> middle number 45= 45 is the hight or "profile" of the tire from the rim to the tread (45mm tall)
> last number 17= is the size of the wheel it will fit (will fit a 17in. wheel)
> hope that helps! :thumbup:


shit, that means i need to find bigger rims. The ones i wanted only came in 7" width, which is an inch too small.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Terran200sx said:


> shit, that means i need to find bigger rims. The ones i wanted only came in 7" width, which is an inch too small.


8" wide rims are not recomended for our B14's but.. why did you assume that???

I've 7"rims with 205 tires, & B14 SE-R's came with 6.5"width rims & 195 tires, so I don't see any need for wider rims.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

because 205mm = 8" so that makes me assume 8" rims are needed.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Terran200sx said:


> because 205mm = 8" so that makes me assume 8" rims are needed.


no no no thats fine! your tires can be wider (to an extent) than your wheels. i have stock se-r wheels with a width of 5.5 inches and i have 205 tires on mine. trust me you are fine.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> no no no thats fine! your tires can be wider (to an extent) than your wheels. i have stock se-r wheels with a width of 5.5 inches and i have 205 tires on mine. trust me you are fine.


How can you run tires that are 1" bigger then your rim? that doesn't sound right...


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

Terran200sx said:


> 205/45/17's fit 17x7 rims right?


YES.
215'll fit too


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Nice. Ok that works.


----------



## scratchresistant (Jan 1, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> il break it down for ya. 205/45/17
> first number 205= width of tire in millimeters (205mm wide)
> middle number 45= 45 is the hight or "profile" of the tire from the rim to the tread (45mm tall)
> last number 17= is the size of the wheel it will fit (will fit a 17in. wheel)
> hope that helps! :thumbup:


i know the 205 is the width in millimeters but i thought the 45 was actually a ratio of the width to the sidewall height... thats just what i heard... in which case a 175/45/14 would have a smaller sidewall then say a 215/45/16

i dont know...


----------



## Tdizzle412 (Dec 6, 2004)

...No..1.6pete is right..geez i thought this was common knowledge :dumbass:


----------



## jmann98 (Aug 20, 2004)

No, scratchresistant is right. The reason its called "aspect ratio" is because it is the ratio of highth to width.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

guys, you need a decimal system class:

a 185/70r13 tire got:

175mm width
122.5 mm height (175 x 0.70)


a 205/50r15 got:

205mm width
102.5 mm height (205 x 0.50)

any doubt go to 1010tire.com / tire size calculator


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Terran200sx said:


> How can you run tires that are 1" bigger then your rim? that doesn't sound right...


As you could see, tire width is measured at the tread, rim width is measured where you mount the tire, both measures can't be the same, if you try to do that you'll got a ballon, a really unsafe thing.

tire will look kindda like this: \_____/ instead of a normal: |______|


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> no no no thats fine! your tires can be wider (to an extent) than your wheels. i have stock se-r wheels with a width of 5.5 inches and i have 205 tires on mine. trust me you are fine.


The rule I was given was that the rims can be from 70% to 100 % of the tire width. 85 % is a nominal "good fit" 
SO with 205 mm section tires the wheels can be from 205 x .7 = 144mm or 5.7 inches to 205 wide or 8 inches.
nominal would be about 7 inches. 
good luck....


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Lucino200sx said:


> YES.
> 215'll fit too


Not if the offset is incorrect.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

for a 215 tire you'll need a 40mm offset, but If your plannig to get rims (I forgot previous posts) you could get one of the best combinations:

205/50r15 with any 6.5 ~ 7inches width lightweight rims with 35 to 40 offset.. like OZ Racing Leggeras II.

If you need all year tires, Falken Ziex 512 are great tires (I got them & love the way it drain water at rain seson (no snow here).

I got those tires with an special & limited edition of OZ Racing 15" wheels, 7.0 width & 43mm offset, no problems at all.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Tdizzle412 said:


> ...No..1.6pete is right..geez i thought this was common knowledge :dumbass:


dont be an ass hole. i didnt know this until i made a thread and asked..........and guess what no one was a douche to me. :thumbdwn:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

manuelga said:


> If you need all year tires, Falken Ziex 512 are great tires (I got them & love the way it drain water at rain seson (no snow here).


my dad just got these on my mothers wagon and for all season tires they are extremly soft! they have a huge ridge down the middle for water and stability. and even though they are on a wagon i have tryed to try them out and they are super stiky. unless you live in the south (or where it is warm year round) i would say high performance all seasons are the best. every now and again it gets chilly in summer or its raining and if you have temp dependent rubber on your wheels, in the cool rain those will slip and slide like they are on ice.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

manuelga said:


> 8" wide rims are not recomended for our B14's but.. why did you assume that???
> 
> I've 7"rims with 205 tires, & B14 SE-R's came with 6.5"width rims & 195 tires, so I don't see any need for wider rims.


I have Kosei K1 Racing 16 x 7.5 rims with a 33mm offset and Bridgestone 205/50 x 16 tires. They have problems in the front hitting the inner fender liner when turning sharply and hitting the strut when going over large bumps, and in the rear hitting the fender lip over large bumps with the car lowered 1.5" in front and 1" in the back (Eibach Prokit springs). I am currently running 1" front and 3/4" rear drop with D2 coilovers and much heavier springs with only slight rubbing on the inner fender liner in front when turning around corners. 

I will switch to 205/45 x 16 tires after these wear out to increase the clearance. 

Lew


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Do i need an offset to run 7" rims with 205 tires? It sounds like your all saying these will fit fine. It also sounds like anywhere between 205/40 and 205/50 will keep my speedometer on track, correct? Because we can't see to agree on what size tire they originally came with. Some say 50, some say 55, mine say 60...


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Terran200sx said:


> Do i need an offset to run 7" rims with 205 tires? It sounds like your all saying these will fit fine. It also sounds like anywhere between 205/40 and 205/50 will keep my speedometer on track, correct? Because we can't see to agree on what size tire they originally came with. Some say 50, some say 55, mine say 60...


My daughters 97 200sx SER has 195/55 15 as original equipment. Since these were hard to find in the late 90's most people ( according to the tire sales people) switched to other close sizes. I assume your 96 is the same, i don't think there was much in the way of changes between the 96 to 97's but others may be a better source on this info.
Good luck....


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Terran200sx said:


> Do i need an offset to run 7" rims with 205 tires? It sounds like your all saying these will fit fine. It also sounds like anywhere between 205/40 and 205/50 will keep my speedometer on track, correct? Because we can't see to agree on what size tire they originally came with. Some say 50, some say 55, mine say 60...


yes it sounds like some one has switched to larger/fatter tires, so your tires look taller. i have 205/55/15 and this is what the profile looks like







on my 14in. alloy's i have (i am 98% sure this is correct sorry) a 175/75/14 (im not sure if the middle number is correct) and they are much taller tires thus giving it more side wall flex and so forth. the wheels i bought from another member here and he had the tires on there and i think the size was absolutly perfect. i didnt notice any speedo differance (i have my 14's on now) the only thing i could tell was so mpg loss because of so much more rubber on the ground, but it was worth it.
205/40/15 would be to low and you would have a speedo malf. also it would detract from the best part of 15in. wheels, you have great handling but you dont get the harsh ride you would have on extra low profile tires like on 17's.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

i want to run 205/40/17's. So it wouldn't be too small.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Terran200sx said:


> Do i need an offset to run 7" rims with 205 tires? It sounds like your all saying these will fit fine. It also sounds like anywhere between 205/40 and 205/50 will keep my speedometer on track, correct? Because we can't see to agree on what size tire they originally came with. Some say 50, some say 55, mine say 60...


The 195/55 (as I said above, the factory original size) has a slightly larger diameter (~2%) than the 205/50, and the speedometer will read faster than you are actually going by 2% (1.1mph at 55mph).

Look at the specs for the Kumho Ecsta Supra 712 tire:

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/Spec....VR5ES712&vehicleSearch=false&fromCompare1=yes

195/55 goes 858 revs/mile
205/50 goes 875 revs/mile

TireRack does not list a 205/40 x 15 tire.

EDIT: Ignore the unobservant mod =  

Lew


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

oh crap im sorry! i got this thread mixed up with the guy that is buying 15's in cosmetic (you are getting 17's)...........my bad  then yea a 40 series on a 17 should be ok. looks like lew made the same mistake lol ^^



Terran200sx said:


> 205/45/17's fit 17x7 rims right?


that was his question... some how we morphed it into 15 inch wheels and probly confused the kid more lol


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Yeah, way to confuse me lol. Nah, i caught it. 205/40/17 is right on according to the tire caclulators i've looked at. That explains why my car looks higher then others, i have taller tires lol. Thanks though.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

glad we could help! accually we knew exactly what we were doing! we gave to wrong information so you could learn your self! HA HA! it worked lol. nah sorry bout that.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

it's cool, i was just worried i wasn't going to be able to run my Teck rims.


----------



## scratchresistant (Jan 1, 2005)

Tdizzle412 said:


> ...No..1.6pete is right..geez i thought this was common knowledge :dumbass:





1.6pete said:


> dont be an ass hole. i didnt know this until i made a thread and asked..........and guess what no one was a douche to me. :thumbdwn:


i was asking because i wasnt sure... and apperantly your "common knowledge" was just an uninformed assumption.... :loser:


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> my dad just got these on my mothers wagon and for all season tires they are extremly soft! they have a huge ridge down the middle for water and stability. and even though they are on a wagon i have tryed to try them out and they are super stiky. unless you live in the south (or where it is warm year round) i would say high performance all seasons are the best. every now and again it gets chilly in summer or its raining and if you have temp dependent rubber on your wheels, in the cool rain those will slip and slide like they are on ice.


Here we got xtremely changing weather, its common have 90°F during the day, rain at evening & 40°F at night, so Summer tires is not an option, that includes Mexico City (~5 million cars there), that's why I got these Ziex, really (as you said) high performance all seasons.


----------

